# What Think Ye of Keith Jarrett?



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

If you have not heard of him, look him up. If you have not heard him, I recommend his Paris Concert (you can find it on youtube). 

I would like to know your thoughts, most specifically, what you think about his impromptu concerts?

I have very much enjoyed some of his music.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I like his Cologne live solo concert album, less so his recordings of classical music.


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

Keith Jarret's impromptu concerts, to me, is a representation of snapshots of Keith Jarrett's mind and can vary in many aspects. Some sections on a couple of albums are even painful for me to follow through. The swing in his mood is evident in Sun Bear concerts, for example, which is a recording of his entire Japan tour in 1976 November. He lays his mind so bare in those concerts and not everybody are ready to look deep into a mind of someone else. I'm quite an average person and as such, I like his 1975 Koln concert the best, which is more or less a peaceful 1 hour journey than a chaos sprinkled with rage. 

I turn to his Shostakovich or Handel album when I want to hear different interpretation than the mainstream classical pianists, even though they come with slight rough edges here and there. 

I own most of his CDs while attended only two live concerts yet ... As he comes to Berkeley frequently, I should go in near future.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

satoru said:


> Some sections on a couple of albums are even painful for me to follow through.


Thanks for comments. I am wondering, when you say painful, do you mean painful emotionally, technically... painful in a good way or a bad way?

I would also love to hear technical feedback on this fella.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A terrific jazz-like improviser on piano who unfortunately does not know how to keep his mouth shut during performances.

He recorded a fine Bach WTC on piano by the way, which can stand up to any classically trained pianist's performance.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Haven't listened to any of his classical recordings, but I'm a huge fan of his early 70s work with Charlie Haden, Paul Motian, and Dewey Redman. Particularly Treasure Island, and Expectations. And the archival release, Hamburg '72 on ECM.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Wonderful musician. A technical wizard and improvisatory genius. I have everything he has ever done and love all of it. I think his improv reached a peak with The Sunbear Concerts and truth to tell anything from around that period is fabulous. His trio work, his American Quartet, his European Quartet, all fantastic. If you haven't already guessed I am a huge fan.


----------



## LOLWUT (Oct 12, 2016)

Greater than Bach.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

alongside certain other composers and musicians he has been an ever present in my teen/adult life (Sibelius, 70's Van Morrison, Steely Dan, Metheny-you get the picture)and I am well aware of the supposed deficiencies and criticisms but frankly I do not care-oddly enough I was just reading and listening to the Bremen Lausanne Concerts!

might I recommend the following.......

Bremen Lausanne Concerts
Sun Bear Concerts
My Song/Belonging/Personal Mountains/Sleeper-with the European Quartet
Koln Concert
Staircase
Survivors Suite-with the American Quartet
Bregenz Munchen.....

apologies, I could just end up with a great long list-when he is great he is simply marvellous and with every album itseems that (irrespective of my own personal reservations) I will find at least one track that takes my breath away-Blame it on my Youth from 'The Cure' or even a version of My Back Pages from the early Somewhere Before......

what ever happens I do believe you are in for a treat!!!!

by the way Klassa-this is all about heart-I personally have no 'technical feedback' to offer other than the observation that the man can really play.....


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

Klassic said:


> Thanks for comments. I am wondering, when you say painful, do you mean painful emotionally, technically... painful in a good way or a bad way?
> 
> I would also love to hear technical feedback on this fella.


 I meant emotional pain. It stirs up my mind so much so it's difficult to sit through those sections without tearing my hair or hitting my head with fists. One of my friend actually loves those part because they are "interesting' to him, so I guess it's a good thing as an art.

As others mentioned, his technique is superb. But, in my personal opinion, the technical requirements of jazz piano and classical piano is slightly different and it shows up in his classical recordings.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

My only experience with Keith Jarrett is his CD performance of the Hovhaness Piano Concerto No. 1, _Lousadzak_. In my opinion, Jarrett failed to discern and articulate the underlying rhythms as did Maro Ajemian in the old MGM//Heliodor recording. Of course, Ajemian was much more familiar with Hovhaness' work and also with Armenian-tinged or accented classical music, as she premiered the Khachaturian piano concerto in the US. And so the Ajemian/Carlos Surinach recording remains the definitive effort, though Jarrett's recording is (mostly) quite good.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I've not heard his classical recordings, but used to like his concert-long improvisations. Not listened to them in a while, but always wondered what it would sound like if you could get Jarrett and Frederic Rzewski together on one stage, two pianos.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I only really know the Cologne concert recording, which I like a lot. I haven't listened to his classical recordings, but I'll get around to it eventually.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

jim prideaux said:


> ...oddly enough I was just reading and listening to the Bremen Lausanne Concerts...


That's my favorite live solo album by him to this day, especially the incredibly lyrical part 1 of the Bremen concert and the first part of the Lausanne concert (which was side 4 of the 3-lp set back in the vinyl days). I also love his first solo piano album (studio recording), _Facing You_. Still listen to it frequently. You won't find a better technical recording (always true of ECM). The standouts on the album for me are _In Front_ and _Lalene_, the latter sounding like it could have been written by Steven Foster. Pure American folk music at its best.

Also still listen to a fair amount of his stuff with the "American Quartet," including the beautiful title cut from _Birth_, _Expectations_, and _Fort Yawuh_. I had the good fortune to see that band at the Kennedy Center in Washington in 1973, and I saw him perform solo in Houston, TX in 1978 or 1979.

I understand that his eccentricities bother quite a few people, but it never stood in the way of my enjoying his playing. I can say exactly the same thing about Glenn Gould.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

LOLWUT said:


> Greater than Bach.


That would be entirely subjective and a matter of opinion!


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

Love Jarrett in general but my favourite is "The melody at night with you" a piano solo album where he plays a dozen or so "standards". It is difficult for me to pick a favourite track but if I have to choose I will pick "Shenandoah" or "I loves you Porgy"


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Keith goes for a lot of legato in Bach. With that in mind, I much prefer his Bach on harpsichord.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I enjoyed the Goldbergs, just because it's gentle and good natured. The limitation is a certain sameness in all the variations - both expressively and in his technique - the way he plays the counterpoint, the rubato etc. It's nice but shallow. 

All of his solo Bach that I've heard is congenial and inoffensive. But I think none of it is among the best.

I also remember enjoying his HWV 452, a piano performance. 

Anyone like what he did with Kim Kashkashien in the Bach gamba sonatas?


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Barbebleu said:


> That would be entirely subjective and a matter of opinion!


Completely true, but he is right


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

LOLWUT said:


> Greater than Bach.


Seen this before.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Completely true, but he is right


Ah, but was LOLWUT asking a question or stating a fact?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Barbebleu said:


> Ah, but was LOLWUT asking a question or stating a fact?


Probably neither ...


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I have most of his solo recordings, including 3 DVDs of Tokyo solo concerts (Tokyo Solo, Solo Tribute, Last Solo). Most of his live output is fabulous - and bear in mind this statement comes from a person who normally don't listen to either jazz or solo piano music.
For newcomers I would recommend Paris Concert, Bremen/Lausanne and The Köln Concert. Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

joen_cph said:


> Probably neither ...


Could be, everyone is wondering now


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Azol said:


> I have most of his solo recordings, including 3 DVDs of Tokyo solo concerts (Tokyo Solo, Solo Tribute, Last Solo). Most of his live output is fabulous - and bear in mind this statement comes from a person who normally don't listen to either jazz or solo piano music.
> For newcomers I would recommend Paris Concert, Bremen/Lausanne and The Köln Concert. Brilliant stuff!


Thanks for this valuable info .


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Completely true, but he is right


On the contrary, his post disproves the Internet myth that "opinions can't be wrong".


----------



## LOLWUT (Oct 12, 2016)

It's called sarcasm folks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2016)

A great pianist. Whimsical improvisational music, good for relaxing or long travels on a train. His Sun Bear concerts are the best, Kyoto particularly. Sure, Cologne is the one everyone knows, but Kyoto is the one everyone should hear. Beside that, I agree with others on his tendency to humm along his playing, the 'sing along with Glenn' school of pianism. On some days it straight-up annoys me, at other times - I don't mind it at all. Depends on the mood, I suppose.

As a side note, tangentially related, I recently heard Beethoven's Violin Sonatas recording by Kavakos and Pace. I very much like it, the sound is everything you would expect from Decca, the renditions are very good indeed, but I swear Kavakos is so vocal in the adagio sostenuto movement of my favourite sonata no. 9 (Kreutzer) that it almost kills part of the otherwise undeniable charm. If one's ears are sensitive to such things, it may potentially be much more harmful than anything Jarrett does in his improvisational journeys.



LOLWUT said:


> Greater than Bach.





LOLWUT said:


> It's called sarcasm folks.


Your sarcasm is greater than Bach.


----------



## LOLWUT (Oct 12, 2016)

Leman said:


> Your sarcasm is greater than Bach.


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leman said:


> A great pianist. Whimsical improvisational music, good for relaxing or long travels on a train. His Sun Bear concerts are the best, Kyoto particularly. Sure, Cologne is the one everyone knows, but Kyoto is the one everyone should hear. Beside that, I agree with others on his tendency to humm along his playing, the 'sing along with Glenn' school of pianism. On some days it straight-up annoys me, at other times - I don't mind it at all. Depends on the mood, I suppose.
> 
> As a side note, tangentially related, I recently heard Beethoven's Violin Sonatas recording by Kavakos and Pace. I very much like it, the sound is everything you would expect from Decca, the renditions are very good indeed, but I swear Kavakos is so vocal in the adagio sostenuto movement of my favourite sonata no. 9 (Kreutzer) that it almost kills part of the otherwise undeniable charm. If one's ears are sensitive to such things, it may potentially be much more harmful than anything Jarrett does in his improvisational journeys.
> 
> Your sarcasm is greater than Bach.


I don't agree with that.


----------



## ArtMusics Dad (Oct 10, 2016)

Not my favourite musician but his Bach is interesting


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Looking forward to this coming out. His last concerts before the onset of his bout of ME which kept him out of action for a long time.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

One thing I like about Jarrett is that his music is more sophisticated than someone like George Winston, who seems to rattle off pop chords and themes. Keith's exposure to classical music comes through in his playing. However, the constant tapping in the left hand gets a bit old over time. His touch is exceptional and his modulation is exceedingly intelligent. I would be ultra curious to hear from those who disagree.

Also, I think the Cologne concert sucks, the beats, chords and themes feel very pretentious and pop-y to me.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

It occurred to me that when I said, 'I think the Cologne concert sucks,' that my language here is a bit too strong... I should have used a more respectful expression. I should have simply said 'it is not to my taste' and then given my reasons.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

One of the best improvisors on his instrument ever.

Very versatile, also. Can play standards with authority, can play modern forms in various combos (Gnu High, with Kenny Wheeler is a particular favorite), his solo playing is imaginative, his classical playing is convincing, as well his classical composing.

When I asked my friend (an Eastman grad) what he thought of Jarrett's attempt at Bartok and Barber in comparison to classical players, he responded, "he's a lot closer to their (classical pianists) world, than they are to his", referring to Jarrett's improvisational abilities.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

This is very good place to start with Jarrett:






I think many people on this forum will be happy to know this piece exists.


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

Some Keith Jarrett albums I really like.

:tiphat:


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

curious about Multitude of Angels.










.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

He seems like a top tier musician, but I just won't listen to pianists that hum like that. Maybe one day I'll give him another listen.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

tdc said:


> He seems like a top tier musician, but I just won't listen to pianists that hum like that. Maybe one day I'll give him another listen.


Yeah. The guy goes way overboard with his shouting. I wouldn't even call it humming.

A shame because that cat can really improvise at the keyboard.


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Yeah. The guy goes way overboard with his shouting. I wouldn't even call it humming.
> 
> A shame because that cat can really improvise at the keyboard.


true, it's a bit much.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Tokyo Concert from the Sun Bear collection-listening right now and if there is any extraneous humming it is having no impact!


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Klassic said:


> This is very good place to start with Jarrett:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think it sucks, then you think it sucks. I don't think there is anything disrespectful there.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Meanwhile Keith Jarrett has arguably the finest piano performance of the complete Bach Well Tempered Clavier available.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Love, love, love his solo works. Favorites are the Vienna Concert (Vienna Pt. II just lays waste to me), and Sun Bear Concerts. The new "Multitude of Angels" is growing on me. I just wish he had the self-control to remain as silent in his solo works as he does in his classical recordings, which I also like very much. The Bremen/Lausanne concerts album sounds as if he had a vocal mic; it's just so overpowering to be fully distracting and I can't listen to those, unfortunately.

And there's his "performance" at the 2007 Umbria Jazz Festival. For which he was banned from there for six years. If you know not of what I refer, you can find it on YouTube.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

There are moments in the Koln Concerts of staggering improvisational tension and energy... Some of my favourite car music ever :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Omicron9 said:


> Love, love, love his solo works. Favorites are the Vienna Concert (Vienna Pt. II just lays waste to me), and Sun Bear Concerts. The new "Multitude of Angels" is growing on me. I just wish he had the self-control to remain as silent in his solo works as he does in his classical recordings, which I also like very much. The Bremen/Lausanne concerts album sounds as if he had a vocal mic; it's just so overpowering to be fully distracting and I can't listen to those, unfortunately.
> 
> And there's his "performance" at the 2007 Umbria Jazz Festival. For which he was banned from there for six years. If you know not of what I refer, you can find it on YouTube.


How about his Köln concert?


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

hpowders said:


> How about his Köln concert?


I like that, too. Not my favorite work of his, but a great record. In case you're not familiar with the Vienna Concert record, here's Part 2:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

hpowders said:


> How about his Köln concert?


In my (not so very) humble opinion Köln is up there with the best stuff he has done. I've been a Jarrett fan since his days with the Charkes Lloyd Quartet in the sixties so there isn't much out there of his that I haven't got or heard so I have a fair inkling of his abilities. I must have a weird penchant for vocalistic pianists as my other favourite pianist is Glenn Gould! It doesn't bother me with either of them.:lol:


----------



## MikeSouht (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi

With all due respect  i think he's a complete *******, and that it is a shame the way he behaves when he's playing live not to say that his gestures are absolutely ridiculous. 

But above all and the most important is that after real artists as Gould or Richter no one needs his pretentious versions of the great classics lacked of energy and subtlety. It shows clearly that he's struggling at the limit of his possibilities.
I also think he does not have the talent to play a complex long classical piece live, in the studio he can stop, edit, etc... 

Sorry if i was a bit harsh

Michael


----------



## MikeSouht (Dec 23, 2019)

*Jarrett*

Hi

With all due respect  i think he's a complete ***hole, and that it is a shame the way he behaves when he's playing live not to say that his gestures are absolutely ridiculous.

But above all and the most important is that after real artists as Gould or Richter no one needs his pretentious versions of the great classics lacked of energy and subtlety. It shows clearly that he's struggling at the limit of his possibilities.
I also think he does not have the talent to play a complex long classical piece live, in the studio he can stop, edit, etc...

Sorry if i was a bit harsh

Michael


----------



## MikeSouht (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi again
Just to add that yes the Koln Concert sucks, tacky superficial music plenty of common places and easy musical ideas.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Omicron9 said:


> I like that, too. Not my favorite work of his, but a great record. In case you're not familiar with the Vienna Concert record, here's Part 2:


Listening to it now courtesy of Tidal.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

MikeSouht said:


> Hi again
> Just to add that yes the Koln Concert sucks, tacky superficial music plenty of common places and easy musical ideas.


So, two posts just to take a pop at one of the great improvisatory artists of the last fifty years? If you are looking to provoke then I personally won't bite but I'm pretty sure there are others on this forum who will. So let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> So, two posts just to take a pop at one of the great improvisatory artists of the last fifty years? If you are looking to provoke then I personally won't bite but I'm pretty sure there are others on this forum who will. So let me know how that works out for you.


I contemplated biting last night when I read that stuff......instead I listened to Kyoto again.....I am firmly with you on this one Barbebleu!


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Used to listen to his recording of Händel on the piano, mainly because he was the only one who had recorded Händel's suites on the piano, but was never in love with his recordings---or his performances of Bach. Without turning this into several paragraphs (and obviously in my opinion) he's always struck me as a pianist who plays Bach and Händel melodically rather than contrapuntally, as if he were playing Mozart. I also get no sense of motivic or thematic momentum or development in his playing and no sense of personality---like a Glenn Gould, Andras Schiff or Ekaterina Derzhavina.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Jarrett is a great musician but nothing he does ever really grabs me. It is akin to watching a Scorsese film—technically flawless but devoid of feeling.


----------



## MikeSouht (Dec 23, 2019)

vtpoet said:


> Used to listen to his recording of Händel on the piano, mainly because he was the only one who had recorded Händel's suites on the piano, but was never in love with his recordings---or his performances of Bach. .


Hello,

There's a magnificent recording of the Handel's suites by Gavrilov and Richter, absolutely superior to the mediocre Jarret's one.

cheers, 
Michael


----------



## MikeSouht (Dec 23, 2019)

Barbebleu said:


> So, two posts just to take a pop at one of the great improvisatory artists of the last fifty years? If you are looking to provoke then I personally won't bite but I'm pretty sure there are others on this forum who will. So let me know how that works out for you.


Sorry if i offended but to tell you the truth i hate this guy thinking that he's a kind of God. As an improviser maybe he's good ( i rather prefer the one on your avatar pic ) . As this is a classical music forum what i want to say is as an interpreter of classical music he's absolutely mediocre, also his attitude.... playing the goldberg variations at the harpsichord proves his vanity and lack of consideration towards people dedicating their whole live to master this instrument.

To me, with real artists as Sokolov, Gould, Richter or many many others no need to listen to his "Mickey Mouse" versions of the great classics

Happy Xmas


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Red Terror said:


> Jarrett is a great musician but nothing he does ever really grabs me. It is akin to watching a Scorsese film-technically flawless but devoid of feeling.


Different strokes, I guess? But when I listen to some of his records I get a tremendous positive and emotional feeling. Maybe it's the other musicians he works with? Honestly, my listening experience is rather limited. I have maybe half a dozen ECM albums, and most of the Impulse stuff. The European quartet doesn't move me as much as the American group. To my ears it doesn't get any better than Haden, Motian, and Redman. Jarrett playing with those guys is a religious experience for me in the best sense of the word. It's earthy, soulful, free spirited improvisation and group conversation at its best. A transcendental experience.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

MikeSouht said:


> Hello,
> 
> There's a magnificent recording of the Handel's suites by Gavrilov and Richter, absolutely superior to the mediocre Jarret's one.
> 
> ...


Yeah, those weren't available at the time. My current favorite is the set by Ragna Schirmer --- as far as my own tastes go, she's head and shoulders above Jarrett's performance in both wit and musical intelligence.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The only Jarrett I know are his Bach solo recordings and Mozart Piano Concertos. There's nothing amazing about them, but I like them well enough to listen every few years.

Almost forgot to mention I also have Jarrett's Handel Suites recording. Can't compare to Richter, but on a par with Gavrilov.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

I own the Koln concert cd. The only classical cd I own are Bach sonatas with Petri and another with Jarrett playing cembalo and Kim Kashkashian playing viola da gamba, and this cd I really like the sounds they make.


----------



## MikeSouht (Dec 23, 2019)

Didn't know about this one that you mention, i'll check it out.

thanks


----------



## MikeSouht (Dec 23, 2019)

Didn't know about this one that you mention, i'll check it out.

thanks


----------



## frankpigeons (Jan 9, 2020)

Underrated. I really like his baroque and classical recordings. His take on the WTC, French suites, Handel, and Shostakovich are fantastic.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I see that his *Paris Concert* is not getting enough recommendations here (overshadowed by much earlier Köln performance, eh?)
One of his most important live solo improvisational concerts, do not miss it!


----------

